# Remington 1100 Sporting 28



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

How do they hold up? I have both the 1100 field model I plan on using for quail chuckar and phesant, and the 1100 sporting 28 I will use on sporting clays.
Let me know if you have shot either with this gun and how you like it.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Are going to sue Remington now, if something jams?

By the way BH, You forgot to fill in the rest of your profile, Loction, Occupation, Interests.

Look at your own faults first.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

The Norseman said:


> Are going to sue Remington now, if something jams?
> 
> By the way BH, You forgot to fill in the rest of your profile, Loction, Occupation, Interests.
> 
> Look at your own faults first.


No I am not going to sue if it jams, nor have I ever. The reason I am going against Browning isn' because the gun jammed it is because they said they were going to replace it after the 5th time they tried to fix it and couldn't. I bought my wife this gun as a present BRAND NEW and alls I wanted was a gun that worked and to deal with honest people.
As far as my profile, I'll be glad to go back and fill it in but I'm thinking WHO THE HECK ARE YOU TO TELL ME TO DO THIS?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> WHO THE HECK ARE YOU TO TELL ME TO DO THIS?


Kind of wondered that myself...........


----------

